# California's Super Bloom



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Never heard of it before this year. Is this an annual phenomenon? Anybody here sitting on top of it with a few dozen hives (or few hundred)?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

This is the second in 3 years, typically about once a decade, but when we get a lot of rain is when it happens. Not to say it's because there's lot of rain falling in those areas, because it's typically the desert areas, but when we get a lot of rain in general, it means those areas actually get enough water to sustain the spring bloom because large enough storms covered those areas as well which typically do not get much annual precipitation. Most are hilly canyon areas though, but I'm sure some bees are very happy.


----------

